# Trouble setting up SIP on phone.



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

So I am trying out Google voice combined with pbxes.off sip. I have a returned phone that I am using(mez). I have it all setup so far as I know. I did the whole Google voice and sip droid setup , then delete sip droid, GI to pbxes.off and then input your I for into the sip account in the dialer menu. My problem is that I can receive incoming phone calls fine for the most part, but it won't make any outgoing calls. It dials and just does nothing followed by a timed out and hang up ultimately. I am pretty sure I am just missing one small part. Can anyone please help me. Thanks

If it's broken...beat it into submission until it works!


----------

